

$10,000 Car – That Runs on Air - kmt
http://truththeory.com/2014/05/02/10000-car-that-runs-on-air/

======
sp332
I'm glad the front seat has something black in front of it, so a woman driving
in a short skirt can sit comfortably without flashing everyone. But the back
window into the back seat looks transparent all the way down, which could be
awkward for whoever's sitting there.

